# 93 Maximum: Fuel Problems-Car Wont Start



## willia77 (Mar 13, 2004)

*93 Maxima: Car Will Not Stay Started* hello reader, 

I have a 93 Maxima. Its had its fair share of problems in the past but this one takes the cake. My car wont stay started (cranked) up. I think it's because my fuel system has been tampered with (maybe sugar or something was placed in my gas tank). When I try and crank the car, it shuts right off as soon as I release the ignition. So I tried pressing the gas while turning the ignition. The car still hesitates, but at this point it seems like it wants to crank. I cant get a steady flow of gas to its destination with or without my foot on the gas pedal. The system delivery is screwed!! Is it my fuel filter? Or better yet , is it my fuel pump that is damaged? I really dont know where to begin. Someone please give me some insight on this terrible situation.


----------

